# Game 69: Atlanta Hawks @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* March 25th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Atlanta Hawks (11-56) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (50-18) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 103, Hawks 88 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*



































































Must win. Must win. No excuses. Hell, I'll be pissed if we don't win by double digits. This team has to get some momentum back heading into 2 tough games against Houston and Seattle, so barely squeezing out a win and of course losing would kill any momentum. Ginobili and Parker need to get this thing going, because neither has played like an All-Star in the two games Duncan has missed. It's time for those two to put this team on their backs and just run with it. Atlanta is a scrappy team, and if you don't put an effort into keeping them off the glass, they will keep it close. 






*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- KEEP THEM OFF THE OFFENSIVE BOARDS. Despite being one of the worst teams in the NBA overall, they are one of the best at offensive rebounds (#2 in the league as a matter of fact). Can't stress this one enough. Keep them off the glass. 


- Knock down some jumpers. Duncan or not, you have to be able to knock down jumpers. Teams are completely sagging off Parker to force him to hit shots, and he hasn't done anything to punish teams for doing that. If we can't knock down jumpers, we're in serious trouble.


- Play with heart. Last, but certainly not least, play with heart. This team has shown signs of giving up these past two games, and that stuff isn't cutting it. I better see some guys play with emotion and play like they care.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

We absolutely need a win , even with a ridiculous margin after 2 overtimes . Two weeks ago , the team was praised after a short loss to the Suns . We heard things like " it's a good defeat , a psychological one etc.." . Then , the team was defeated by the Pistons after a tough game and once again was congratulated ..

Now it's time to win . No more excuse . If we can't pull away from the Hawks , what team are we supposed to beat?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We have to reach down to the bottom of the barrel and pull up a win. It would be extremely disappointing, to say the least, if we can't beat the Hawks.

Edit for DaBobz. 

Prediction:

Atlanta Hawks - 89
San Antonio Spurs - 102


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Can't believe none of you guys did predict a score... is that a sign?
First 3 game loosing streak can't be a coincidence.
To be honnest I think we'll win but writing it down doesn't make me feel confident. Weird isn't it?

As Koko the prophet said, must win situation !


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok guys, if you want a predction, here it is...

Spurs 91
Hawks 80


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> Can't believe none of you guys did predict a score... is that a sign?
> First 3 game loosing streak can't be a coincidence.
> To be honnest I think we'll win but writing it down doesn't make me feel confident. Weird isn't it?
> 
> As Koko the prophet said, must win situation !





Prediction: Pain. 




Kidding. I think (Hope) we win by 11-12 points, something like 98-87


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> Can't believe none of you guys did predict a score... is that a sign?
> First 3 game loosing streak can't be a coincidence.
> To be honnest I think we'll win but writing it down doesn't make me feel confident. Weird isn't it?
> 
> As Koko the prophet said, must win situation !


There. I edited my post just for you.  The ironic thing is that you didn't make a prediction either. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

If we don't win by a blow out we can kiss any chance of the number 1 seeds goodbye. I still haven't given up all hope of it. BTW, Phoeniz and Miami play today! That means we can catch up to one of them!

Spurs: 101
Hawks: 87


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

If we don't completely wipe these guys out of the game, I'll be upset. We have played uninspired, disoriented and undisciplined of late. That needs to stop tonight and we need a good performance heading into the tough two game stretch we have to finish the month. The key to this game is guard production. If Parker and Manu can have good, efficient games and decent rebounding production(as well as some good D) from our trio of big men, then this game should be ours. However, we also need to play with purpose and some team unity to win.

Prediction:
Spurs- 105
Hawks- 92


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

texan said:


> If we don't completely wipe these guys out of the game, I'll be upset. We have played uninspired, disoriented and undisciplined of late. That needs to stop tonight and we need a good performance heading into the tough two game stretch we have to finish the month. The key to this game is guard production. If Parker and Manu can have good, efficient games and decent rebounding production(as well as some good D) from our trio of big men, then this game should be ours. However, we also need to play with purpose and some team unity to win.
> 
> Prediction:
> Spurs- 105
> Hawks- 92


Prepare to be upset then. Hawks usually play playoff teams pretty tough and pretty close. I think it's a combination of heart on the Hawks and the other team looking ahead. Then again this is on the road, and Atlanta hasn't been blown it in a while so they might be due for one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Hawks usually play playoff teams pretty tough and pretty close.


 Since when?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm for some reason i dont think the spurs will blow them out. i think the spurs will struggle... y? i dunno, just a hunch. anyway the spurs really need to win this! i dont care how, blow out or a buzzer beater, doesn't matter. all that matters is a W. wow this is sad, i'm worried about the hawks...

i hope parker really show up tonight, we need him! i want josh childress to do really well too! but i want hawks to lose! hahha


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Since when?


Since nearly almost every opposing team thread I visit complains how they barely beat the Hawks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Since nearly almost every opposing team thread I visit complains how they barely beat the Hawks.


That's because teams take them too lightly, expecting an easy win. Nothing agsinst the Hawks, but they suck so bad that teams don't really care to play against them.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not going to disagree with that, I was just saying don't expect a 30 point blow out like texan was. Especially with no Duncan.

"If we don't completely wipe these guys out of the game, I'll be upset."

That's the quote I was referring to. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

100 spurs
87 hawks

we betta win this


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Quick start to the first quarter with a couple of three pointers. Where have we seen this before?

Off Topic: Tracy McGrady was carried off the floor of the Rockets game and it looks pretty serious. This could seriously affect the Spurs-Rockets game on Sunday.

Atlanta Hawks - 3
San Antonio Spurs - 11

1st Quarter - 8:48 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the hawks are cathcing up
19
13


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Horry has swatted the ball out of the hands of some Hawks early in the game already. Sean Marks early sighting! It's been a long time since I have seen Gugliotta play and he fouls Tony Parker pretty hard.

Off Topic: Heat are beating the Suns 50-41 with three minutes left in the second quarter. Go Heat! :biggrin:

Atlanta Hawks - 15
San Antonio Spurs - 21

1st Quarter - 2:02 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker to Barry for the Ally and the And1! Even though it's only Atlanta, the Spurs are playing awesome ball rite now. 33-19 Spurs after one.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sean Marks with an agressive drive to the basket! He would have dunked it if Tony Delk hadn't slapped him on the arms. :clap: Tony Parker with the alley oop pass to Brent Barry! The offense is a well oiled machine right now. Let's keep it going Spurs! Highest scoring first quarter of the year.

Off topic: Heat 60 - Suns 54 at Halftime.

Atlanta Hawks - 19
San Antonio Spurs - 33

End Of 1st Quarter


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Off Topic: Tracy McGrady was carried off the floor of the Rockets game and it looks pretty serious. This could seriously affect the Spurs-Rockets game on Sunday.


 I love Tracy, he's an awesome player, but I'm happy with anything the Spurs can get rite now. I hope he's ok, but sits the game our or plays with limited minutes.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the lion does have a heart wow this is great now if we can win this game and get on a role tim comes back and we win the title :biggrin: but first we just need to win the nxt 3 quarters lol great job frm barry parker and marks and all the rest of the spurs


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tmac is just going to miss the rest of that gm they said


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this starting to get ugly ahaha lets step it up


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs got out to a sluggish start to the second quarter with a couple of careless turnovers, but they have turned it around with a couple of great offensive plays.

Atlanta Hawks - 24
San Antonio Spurs - 40

2nd Quarter - 8:39 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes we takn it ova the gm


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Robert Horry makes another three he's 2 of 2 and is now in double figures with 10


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Maybe making him captain cheered him up? :biggrin: 

Atlanta Hawks - 32
San Antonio Spurs - 49

2nd Quarter - 5:20 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

captn horry :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Offensively, we are having a very good game. I believe Horry and Bowen are in double digits, and Barry is playing well, as well. Its good to see Marks out there hustling so much as well. I'm happy with how we are playing, although our defense could be better, especially on the pick and roll.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Tony Parker threw an ugly lob pass for another alley oop for Robery Horry but it was too short. Result = Turnover = Pop Timeout.

Atlanta Hawks - 34
San Antonio Spurs - 49

2nd Quarter - 4:38 Remaining

Heat-Suns update:

Phoenix Suns - 60
Miami Heat - 67

3rd Quarter - 9:41 Remaining


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Linton Johnson is playing. Koko, I know you were high on this guys defensive potential and hoped he made the team as a back-up. He looks okay, but isn't a fluent offensive player. Very reminescent of Bowen.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

barry 4 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Beno with the three for the spurs, but Atlanta recovers with a three point buzzer beater. Sputs with thier biggest lead of twenty at half, 59-39. Overall, I'm pretty pleased with the spurs preformance. They could step it up a little on the defensive end though.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs and Hawks exchange threes at the end of the half. Should have shed some more time off the clock! :curse:

Atlanta Hawks - 39
San Antonio Spurs - 59

Halftime


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Good offensive performance, but we could step up our defense a bit. Our shots have been falling and we have just been scoring at will. So much for the Hawks keeping it close, although they could come back in the 2nd half if we get our confidence up too much.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Off Topic: OMG! Wade! The block and then the 68 foot three point buzzer beater to end the third! Wow! Just wow!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man i almost forgot manu was playin lol


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Bowen stuffs Al Harrington! Spurs are keeping the lead steady and they are actually playing better defense now.

Atlanta Hawks - 44
San Antonio Spurs - 65

3rd Quarter - 8:34 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Off Topic: OMG! Wade! The block and then the 68 foot three point buzzer beater to end the third! Wow! Just wow!


That was an amazing play! :eek8:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Where is the freakin' defense?! The defense was bad in the first half but this is atrocious right now. The Hawks are scoring at will.

Atlanta Hawks - 62
San Antonio Spurs - 78

3rd Quarter - 2:09 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs aren't even covering the spread anymore!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok, now they are. Thanks TP


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

THREE BALL! Alrite BB...wait now we have two BB's...I'll call Brent BeBa, Bruce can be BB :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

AND1 for TP! 5.4 left. Tony makes the free


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And another buzzer beater for Atlanta...wee... 73-86 Spurs.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We played horribly at the end of the quarter. The Spurs better step it up in the fourth or we could be looking at a Hawks comeback. :curse:

Atlanta Hawks - 73
San Antonio Spurs - 86

End Of 3rd Quarter


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sry guys im bak i got real sick but im goo now. man if we win we will b leading the west again. but this dont look goo now were up by only 7 we needmanu and parker out


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

brent barry to the rescue we need to stop fouln and play betterd


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man manu realy doing well but our d still seems to just being average


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs look terrible out there. Manu is the only one doing anything. Crappy defense combined with us missing every single shot has sparked a Hawks comeback.

Atlanta Hawks - 83
San Antonio Spurs - 93

4th Quarter - 5:18 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ginooobilliiii!!!!!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu with the emphatic dunk!!! :clap:

Atlanta Hawks - 85
San Antonio Spurs - 98

4th Quarter - 4:18 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang manu ginobiliiiiiiii dang but parker is realy concerning me aboubt being there in the 4th


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

BreBa with another three! Spurs up 103-89


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Beno with a three! 90-108 2:09 left in the fourth


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank heavens that we are actually making shots now. The three point shooting has been great tonight for once.

Atlanta Hawks - 90
San Antonio Spurs - 108

4th Quarter - 2:09 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this lookslike its going to b a good win. now there is only two thangs concerning me.... can we do this majority of the gms(every one playing like this) and parker in the 4th if we cant then we have a problem but i hope we can cause if we can and duncan comes back there is no one stoping us


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Another three...lol it's actually getting kinda old now


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang barry is cold.... that just shows that his 3pt slump is all mental


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Another three...lol it's actually getting kinda old now


never :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Barry airs the spurs' final shot of the game, and Atlanta nails the three. 111-95 Final. The offense is there. If we can pick it up on the defensive end we should be able to compete with Houston on Sunday. 1/5 game behind Phoenix! :banana:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Tony Delk with another three at the buzzer! What was up with him tonight?! 

Atlanta Hawks - 95
San Antonio Spurs - 111

Final


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Tony Delk with another three at the buzzer! What was up with him tonight?!


 lol I noticed that too. Atlanta made a buzzer beater for three quarters tonight. Spurs really need to play those last seconds of a quarter.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Great game offensively, but atrocious defense. The score was about what I expected, I think my prediction was a total of 5 points off(I had 105-92), but I didn't expect us to play that poor of defense. Anyways, its good to see Barry play well and actually hit some shots, and Rasho/Mohammed inside was a treat to see. Overall good game, but if we play that kind of D against Seattle or Houston, don't expect a win.

BTW on my earlier post, my first post, by completely creaming them, I meant controlling the game the whole way and about a 20 point win, not a 30 point blowout. For pretty much the whole game, we controlled it, and it was about what I expected.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Home sweet home with a pint of Atlanta Hawks is all I have to say. :clap:

First of all, the Spurs really need to step it up on the defensive end. That was horrible defense the whole game. If the Atlanta Hawks are going to score at will and get 95 points on us then we will get dominated by the elite teams. Brent Barry, for probably the first time this season, has now had two great games back to back. This is what the Spurs needed the whole season. Where have you been Brent? Manu had a great game at the end by really taking it to the hole and challenging the Hawks at the basket. Parker had a good three quarters and faded in the fourth. The stats they showed of how Tony's scoring diminishes in the fourth is very discouraging. We need him to produce late in the game to make up for Tim's absence.

Nazr had a horrible game today. Even though he had three blocks I saw him get stripped of the ball countless times. He missed tons of easy shots too.

We needed this game badly and we got it. Now let's try not to start a new three game losing streak. The teams ahead are very tough: Rockets, Sonics, and Nuggets.

On a sidenote, Tony Delk had an amazing game. I think he hit three buzzer beaters at the end of quarters today. :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So anyone know if Tmac's playing or not for sure on Sunday?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well sunday will pretty much tell alot if our offense can do anything annd if we step it up even though i like the rox i hope tmac dont play just for one day so we can have an even playing ground :biggrin: cant wait till sundays gm go spurs go


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Didn't get to see the game, but I'm very encouraged to see Barry with a big game. This guy's neck is on the line and he's finally realized that (It appears). But yeah, 45% from the field for Atlanta is a huge cause for concern. 15 TO's is also a cause for concern. Getting out-scored in the 2nd half is a cause for concern. All in all, we gained a game on Phoenix tonight, and combined with Dallas' loss yesterday, we gained a game on them as well. Crappy stat line for Mohammed. 





San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Manu Ginobili - 23
Brent Barry - 23
Tony Parker - 22
Robert Horry - 12


Rebounds:


Manu Ginobili - 8
Rasho Nesterovic - 7
Bruce Bowen - 6


Assists:


Manu Ginobili - 6
Tony Parker - 6
Beno Udrih - 4
Rasho Nesterovic - 3
Bruce Bowen - 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm ok with this game. We could have done better, especially on the defensive end, but this game was a big step up from the last two.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We all know that we could have and should have done better defensively, but it is really reassuring to see Barry finally step up and do something worth noting consistently. He has had me wishing all season that we didn't sign him. Hopefully he keeps up the good play into the playoffs.

From earlier post, I said I was within 5 on my prediction, but actually I was within 9 points, which still isn't too bad. 

BTW guys, great job on the game threads of late, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ot but tmac is day to day mri was negitive so its 50 50 if he plays tomrow but im glad cause that would of just been bad for him and the rox but i just hope he doesnt play 1 day.. tomrow :biggrin:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

I'm in a good mood so I decide to forgot this "strainer" defence. Otherwise, I still can take away 1 to each player. What do you think?

Barry : 9/10
Ginobili : 9/10
Parker : 8/10
Horry : 8/10
Rasho : 8/10
Udrih : 8/10
Bowen : 6/10
Mohammed : 6/10


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> I'm in a good mood so I decide to forgot this "strainer" defence. Otherwise, I still can take away 1 to each player. What do you think?
> 
> Barry : 9/10
> Ginobili : 9/10
> ...


ya ithink they all deserved what they got good job


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> I'm in a good mood so I decide to forgot this "strainer" defence. Otherwise, I still can take away 1 to each player. What do you think?
> 
> Barry : 9/10
> Ginobili : 9/10
> ...


Excluding Barry and Horry, I'd take another point of each of them.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

again, i didnt get to see the game because of work ... but aside form everything, a win is a win and im happy


----------

